# American looking for fellow Expats in Modena Italy



## american_in_italy (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi, my name is Katy and I live in Modena, Italy (I have been here for about 13 years). I would really like to meet other expats living in this area and to meet up for a coffee, chat, or whatever! Please get in touch if you are intereted!


----------



## Cattilo (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Katy, my name is Lorenzo, I am Italian, bit I would say I am almost an expat, for several reasons, worked abroad and stuff...now I live and work in Modena, I d really like to meet up with some international people if there is the opportunity! I miss that! Let's catch up for a beer or anything if you are still out there and you want!


----------

